# poly-seal caps



## wyntheef (Feb 15, 2010)

I just picked up a few cases of screw type wine bottles and was wanting to know if anyon has had any experiences (good or bad) with the poly caps?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry, Ive never used them so cant help you there but Im sure if you call George at http://finevinewines.com/ he'll tell you all you need to know about them and then some.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 15, 2010)

I haven't used the poly-seal caps much myself, but there were several customers who really liked them when I had the store. Also, in years past they have been recommended on winepress.

I don't know what other choices you have seen, but they seemed the best (and most expensive) of that style when I ran a shop.

Steve


----------



## kiljoy (Feb 16, 2010)

All I've used so far is the Saranex lined screw cap. It's a metal cap with a plastic liner. I've not had any problems so far.
http://www.thegrape.net/browse.cfm/4,12458.html

However, I just bought a corker. I think it may be more economical in the long run. But the screw caps are very easy to work with.


----------



## wyntheef (Feb 16, 2010)

Just got off the phone with George, and he basically said it's a crapshoot if the threads will match your bottles. 
In other words, if you can't match the threads, you will have purchased caps you can't use.
Also talked about bottles that can be either capped or corked, but again can't be certain if the ones I have are that type or not.
Sounds like I'll be looking for some more bottles.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 16, 2010)

Wyntheef:

There are several types of screw cap wine bottles. Where did you get these, and if you bought from a store what kind of caps did they recommend?

Perhaps you can post a picture of the top of the bottle. Then we could guess what will fit.

This bottle will take a polyseal cap (not a great pic, but hopefully it will help).

Steve


----------



## wyntheef (Feb 16, 2010)

cpfan said:


> Wyntheef:
> 
> There are several types of screw cap wine bottles. Where did you get these, and if you bought from a store what kind of caps did they recommend?
> 
> ...



Don't have a pic right now, but it has about a 1/2 in thread area followed below by about a 1/2 in of thicker glass(kinda like a wide lip, but below the threads).

I got them from a local winery from their 'tasting tours'.
I called them back today to find out a little more because they had told me that they could be corked as well. 
What they said today is that they also use them corked and was told the cork size they use in the bottle is 44 x 24. ( i believe that is a 9mm)
also was told the size cap they use on them is 30 x 60. But that doesen't tell you what size thread.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 16, 2010)

wyntheef:

Personally I doubt that the polyseal caps will fit those bottles. The winery is probably using Stelvin (or similar) caps. These need a special, expensive applicator as the caps look more like sleeves before application, ie they have no threads.

There are a lot of threads on the various forums about corking screw cap bottles. Many responders are strongly opposed to corking screw cap bottles, but some folks have been successful doing it.

OK, it seems I'm bored this afternoon. I just found commercial scew top bottles in the back of my wine area from four countries (Canada, USA, South Africa, Australia). Then I found a 28mm polyseal cap. It fit none of the bottles. Although the size seemed right, it would not thread on. Here's a poor pic of one of the bottles.

Steve


----------



## wyntheef (Feb 16, 2010)

ok, here's a pic, and it looks a lot like yours steve.
sorry about the quality. it seems as though it's real hard to get a good pic of this.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 16, 2010)

Well you could buy a couple of 28mm polyseal caps and see if they work. Don't advise buying a lot of them. Can you take a bottle with you to a store that sells them?

If it was baseball season, I'd try to bring you a couple. We want to catch some games in Erie, and probably Akron (or Niles or ....) this summer. And we'll probably catch a Pirates game or two sometime.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats what I like about George, he didnt try and make the sale. he gave it to you straight! Wish I could be of more help but know nothing of screw caps.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 17, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Thats what I like about George, he didnt try and make the sale. he gave it to you straight!


Sign of a good retailer. Like me not wanting to sell vinometers. Inexpensive, but still a waste of time & money (IMHO).

Steve


----------



## wyntheef (Feb 17, 2010)

cpfan said:


> Well you could buy a couple of 28mm polyseal caps and see if they work. Don't advise buying a lot of them. Can you take a bottle with you to a store that sells them?
> 
> Steve



I think if I still end up doing anything with these bottles, it will be a corking experiment. At first look the polyseals seem good, but if matching them up is that difficult, I probably won't use them.

Steve, you drive down here just for a baseball game?

Wade, yes, a pleasure to deal with George.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 17, 2010)

wyntheef said:


> Steve, you drive down here just for a baseball game?


Well maybe not JUST a baseball game. A short vacation, 3 or 4 days away from home with a couple of baseball games as the reason for visiting a specific location. Check out any LHBSes in the area. New/different restaurants or brew pubs or whatever.

Steve


----------

